# Bat EARS photos Any Help and suggestion with our bat ears ??



## GEORGE5 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello to everyone. His name Oscar...He is 4 months and one week old weights 19 kgs (around 42 lbs) and as you can see we have HUUUGEEE BAT EARS!! During all his developmental stages so far his ears were always bat ears...In the photos attached is the best position of his ears that we can have so far and this is when he is alert. if he is relaxed they are even worse (which i THINK IS NORMAL, SINCE EARS CHANge position if the dog is relaxed) ...But as you can see even when he is alert ears are quite far apart from each other. They were UP from 3rd month and they remain up so far but they are wide open and far from each other and not as most GSD with the correct almost parallel position. Any suggestions tips for bringing them a bit closer? Taping or Glueing you think could help?? I tried taping but he took of the tapes in 1 hour ... Thank you in advance for your comments and suggetstions!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Those look like some heavy ears! cut the pup some slack! It's gotta use a lot of muscle to hold them up that much! The muscles will get stronger over time and the ears will be set better.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

He's Darling!

TO HELP EARS:
*Feed RAW bones: there are over 150 muscles in the jaw that help strengthen the ears with all the tugging & chewing. Ask the butcher to save you the large knuckle bones. Start out giving the bone for a short amount of time once/twice per day as it can cause diarrhea in some dogs. Put bone in frig or freezer in-between times to keep it fresh.
*Ear exercises: Unexpectedly, whistle, squeak a toy, or call his name many times during the day to make his ears stand for a second!
*Gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.
*Dog Crates: Sometimes if a crate is too small and the dogs head is touching the top of the crate, his ears are being forced down, not allowing them to stand. 
*Some people add dry, unflavored gelatin powder for the collagen in it to strengthen the ears. Knox Unflavored Gelatin is in a bright orange box next to the Jello and puddings in the grocery store. 2 Tbsp per feeding is sprinkled over the top of the pups' food. Gelatin is derived from the collagen in the bones, cartilage, connective tissue and skin of healthy animals. Which includes cattle bone, cattle hides and fresh frozen pigskins that are sourced from government-inspected meat processing facilities.

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about his ears yet - give him a few months! If they are trying to stand, that is a good sign. A pup's ears are often out of proportion with their head - he will grow into his ears, and they will look more normal.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

like its been said, give him a few months, those ears are huge!, hes going to be a big boy, might want to consider flying lessons, or may antenna work, just kidding,


----------



## GEORGE5 (Aug 18, 2013)

ken k said:


> like its been said, give him a few months, those ears are huge!, hes going to be a big boy, might want to consider flying lessons, or may antenna work, just kidding,


I hope so!! I was just wondering if is betterto help him somehow (technically by glueing or taping now that he is under the developmental stages) ...Laughed so much with the flying lessons suggestions!!! hahahahaha lol..


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

ken k said:


> like its been said, give him a few months, those ears are huge!, hes going to be a big boy, might want to consider flying lessons, or may antenna work, just kidding,


like this post







... flying lessons


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't worry about his ears, they will stand up just fine without any tape or glue. Give him some time--they go through wonky stages during the first 6-8 months, where they may stand up one day and fall down the next. But once they stand, they'll stand. The puppy's head just has to grow into his ears.


----------



## applesauced226 (Nov 18, 2013)

You arent the only whos dog has big ears


----------



## shawnshayan9 (Oct 15, 2013)

GEORGE5 said:


> Hello to everyone. His name Oscar...He is 4 months and one week old weights 19 kgs (around 42 lbs) and as you can see we have HUUUGEEE BAT EARS!! During all his developmental stages so far his ears were always bat ears...In the photos attached is the best position of his ears that we can have so far and this is when he is alert. if he is relaxed they are even worse (which i THINK IS NORMAL, SINCE EARS CHANge position if the dog is relaxed) ...But as you can see even when he is alert ears are quite far apart from each other. They were UP from 3rd month and they remain up so far but they are wide open and far from each other and not as most GSD with the correct almost parallel position. Any suggestions tips for bringing them a bit closer? Taping or Glueing you think could help?? I tried taping but he took of the tapes in 1 hour ... Thank you in advance for your comments and suggetstions!!!


I have the same problem my pup is about 8 or 9 weeks. Here are pictures of his ears.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

